# goat coughing??



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I come here for every little question or consern I have don't let me down now please! Haha

So... one of my goats (Boer doe) born in March is coughing.
It's more of a dry cough.
She us drinking water.
She's eating show master is in a pin with her sister.
Its not moldy hay and her poops just fine. 
Anything I can do about it???


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

We had the same problem...sort of a wet/dry cough...thought maybe the girls were hittin' the cigarettes to much ...ended up is was lung worms so we did the deed with ivermectin and it cleared up


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I bet its my horse dealingthem! She always has been a trubble maker! Haha

Could I get that at the feedstire or tsc or would I need to go to a vet?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

yes, probably lung worm if there are no other infectious signs. If its when you bring hay in or something could just be due to dust but if its on exertion or pretty frequent then I would say lung worm. We had to treat for this last spring on 2 girls. You use the ivomec injection only you give it orally. They have to have 3 treatments total to kill the eggs as well. I forget the dose now but it took care of it quickly.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

When I say orally I mean you just squirt it in their mouth without a needle, just to clarify. I bought ours at the local Co-op it was around $40.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had one doe, do mainly a dry cough a few times one night and the next morning;no exertion, no moldy or too dusty hay, she seemed perfectly fine other than that. Her doeling did the same thing several days later. I'm thinking not lung worm since it was brief and no exertion?? It was like a 12 hr period, can they get a short cold?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ooo we like orally! Haha

PS sorry for my bad spelling it seems like everytime I go to post my fingers are frozen!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We ended up getting valbazen we went to NBFeed, tsc, and co op and this was the ONLY thing we found for goats
We found ivermectin but it was for cattle.
Does anyone know for future reference if that would have been ok in a smaller dose?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I get the ivermectin horse paste (not the + if they are preggers), and using the horse paste you give 3x the amount for the weight called for. So if it says 1gr for 100 horse I'd give 1gr for a goat per 100# just an example-


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Ivomec is just the brand name for ivermectin. It is made for cattle. I give 1 cc per 20 lbs and repeat after 10 days and then again 10 days later if there is still coughing.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I get the ivermectin horse paste (not the + if they are preggers), and using the horse paste you give 3x the amount for the weight called for. So if it says 1gr for 100 horse I'd give 1gr for a goat per 100# just an example-


Wait so if my goats 100# (non preg) I'd give them 1 or 3gr? 
you said 3x but totally contradicted it


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she is saying it would be 3 gr. Its usually about 3x what a horse would get (why? I dont get why such a tiny animal needs more than a big ole horse but thats true)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

This is what fiasco farm has on what you bought:


*Valbazen* Cattle & Sheep Dewormer Suspension (Pfizer)
*Drug Name:*
*albendazole 11.36%*


*Family:* Benzimidazole
*Treatment & Control of:* Lungworms, gastrointestinal roundworms, stomach worms, tapeworms, intestinal worms & liver flukes (adult).
*Goat dose:* Oral
1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally.

*Milk withholding time:*
In the US: 5 days
In the UK: none

*Notes:*
Tape worms are the only worm you can actually see in the goats poop without the aid of a microscope, if you actually see worms in the goats poops, this would be a good time to try Valbazen.
*DO NOT* give this wormer to pregnant does during the first 45 days of pregnancy. (I don't give Valbazen at all during any stage of pregnancy. Since there are other good wormers that are safe throughout pregnancy, I see no reason to "risk it" by give Valbazen at all at this time.)
75 mg/kg fatal.
*Do too it's overuse, there is beginning to be resistance to this wormer in the US, Thailand and perhaps other countries.*


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

sorry for confusion, what ever the dose on the tube says for so many pounds of horse you would take that dose x3- the goats take times as much as the horse on the horse tube ivermectin.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

My buck did this too, we went did the Valbazen regimen (3X) but it didn't help. Then someone suggested Benadryl, tried that and it worked, an idea in case the wormer doesn't work. I would definitely treat for lungworms first as suggested, as it is definitely a more serious ailment.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

How much bynadryl for a 100# goat would you give incase this dosen't work


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I gave my 110 wether 14ccs two times , eight hours apart when he had a reaction to a bug bite.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine ws young at the time and I didabout 10cc's, I would probably go with about 13-15cc's for 100 lb goat. Good luck!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank y'all!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I've seen several comments about not using ivomec plus on pregnant does, but cant find that the cloruson is harmful. Valbazen has a warning, but it is a different drug. Any help or clarification greatly appreciated.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

What's the different between ivomec plus and regualr ivomec? 
Do they make ivomec(also known as ivomectin?) For goats or would you just use the cattle one?
Can you give any cow meds to a goat? My AG teach sugesed a cow medication for the goats on time too.
Would you give the same dosage( like if its 1cc for 100# for a cow you would give 1cc fora 100#goat) and for the same length of time giving a goat cow meds?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The only difference between plus and regular is the plus treats for liver flukes. That is the only difference. There isn't an ivomec for goats. Just sheep and cattle. I use the injectable for cattle but I give it orally. 

As far as cattle meds, its depends on what it is. Agricillin is labeled for but we use it on goats. Same with some other meds. Just depends on what it is. Dosages will sometimes vary since goats have a faster metabolic rate than cattle and sheep. They can ODs on workers and such better than most. However levamisole workers, like prohibit, can and will kill a goat if they are over dosed at all.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem, I use ivomec at 1cc per 25lbs


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you again


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can I use regular ivomec injectable for cattle on my pregnant goats?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Goat girl - yes you can just dont use the plus as they say its not safe when pg. We used the regular - 3 treatments total over 10 days spacing. Given orally


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great thx i just wanted to double check lol I am having same issue with dry cough I did worm them all late summer early fall but I am pretty sure they need it again they have no other symptoms just a dry cough


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We gave them the wormer in the 28th 
But the dry cough is the only thing they have and they still have it. What should I do?

Oh they also have a runny nose. 
I'm at a complete loss :/

Check out my show chains.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is their area dusty? If so they might be breathing it in. 

For the runny nose, there is this stuff called vet rx. Its a nasal drop and is labeled for poultry... they have goats too but I can't find it around me. I've used to the poultry for slight coughs runny noses. The good thing is its all natural!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What dose are you using on the ivomec?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Were using Valbazen I didn't know we could use ivermectin at the time
It dosent say to give it to them several times in a row so I just gave it once - the recommended dose for 100# (I beleve was 4ml)

Check out my show chains.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Their area is dusty.. that could be ittheirbin a round pen in the pasture and cordoned reasion most of the dirt is kicked up and loose.

And on the vet rx what is the dosage and I would put it in their nose (just making shure) so I do it once a day untill its gone?

Check out my show chains.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The dust is probably what's bothering them. If you want to be sure you can do ivomec orally at 1cc per 25lbs. 

I did two or three drops in each nostril. Depending on how bad they are I would do once or twice a day. It only took me treating two times, once a day for it to go away


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

The VetRX is just a couple drops 3-4 times per day. I have been doing 2 drops. Made a big difference in just 2 days.


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

We had one of our bucklings do that to us about mid April, he started coughing so we took him to our local vet and he had pneumonia, the doc said if we would've waited any longer the baby would've died.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I gave a coupple drops in each nostril on both my girls yesterday and the day before that and.its 100% better! Thank-you for telling.me to get vetrx!!!
Can I give them a coupple more today just to finish clearing things up or should I wait?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If its better then I would stop, sounds like its just allergies/irritation. It may be something you have to do every now and then since its dusty


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My 6 month old kid coughed a few times yesterday. His collar did not feel tight but every time he ran he would cough. So I took the collar off of him thinking maybe it is pinching something. We have a new collar all ready to put on him, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Haven't heard him cough since, but didn't let him out today when we were out working. This thread has convinced me to watch him more closely.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I just give it whenever they start coughing again. Mine still cough off and on but dont seem to be getting worse and its not raspy and no snotty nose so I just give as needed.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> My 6 month old kid coughed a few times yesterday. His collar did not feel tight but every time he ran he would cough. So I took the collar off of him thinking maybe it is pinching something. We have a new collar all ready to put on him, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Haven't heard him cough since, but didn't let him out today when we were out working. This thread has convinced me to watch him more closely.


Ill take her collar off or loosen it up tomaro I have noticed that she coughs when she runs
It might just be to tight since her sister has the same one
Thanks for the ideal


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Normally pneumonia will have other symptoms, not always but usually. 

Goats tend to have a fair amount of allergies and for that reason I don't rush to give antibiotics unless I'm pretty sure they need them. First eliminate dust, allergies and lung worms. Since we travel alot with our wethers they get colds from stress.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Since I live about 60 miles from my favorite feed store and even farther from TSC and other stores, I have put those 2 meds on my grocery list. Going to town in the morning for a completely different reason. Think I will check and see if the feed store sells it just in case I catch him coughing again. His coughing might have been collar related, but to be sure I need to let him and our younger twins out so they can run from one Moutain Ceder tree to another and see if he starts coughing again. Mountain Cedar is in bloom right now and is a major cause of human allergies. Maybe he is just more human then goat.

Found good article on lung worms and where they come from? http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html

I am in a 5 year drought so he is NOT living in a wet pasture and I don't think I have ever seen a snail or slug anywhere around here. We did have 1/2 inch of snow 3 days ago (rare) and have had morning dew a lot lately. Also it has been unusually cold, dropping down in the low 30's most nights (or even colder). He and our twins are currently living in my vegetable garden and I though I put a leaf of alfalfa in a flat storage container (minus the lid), they tip it over a lot and there is old alfalfa sticks no one eats all over the ground. Is it possible to get lung worms from damp alfalfa?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep it was just her collar pinching (or something) on her that was making her cough.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Since removing Sport's collar I have been watching him closely and did not witness any more coughing, until today. We have been gone all day but upon coming home I quickly got grain for everyone. When I returned with some alfalfa I saw one of my 4 month old twins spitting up and immediately removed his collar (and his brother). I then witnessed Sport coughing. Last week just in case I picked up some Ivermectin Sheep Drench at the feed store. I assume goats and sheep would get the same amount so based on the label I gave the twins 3ml and Sport 6ml. 

Until 2 days ago the boys (all wethers) were living in my vegetable garden and I basically threw alfalfa into a storage container, which they usually tipped over so they were basically eating off the ground. My other 3 goats were eating out of a hay feeder. Well, 2 days ago I moved the wethers in with my 2 pregnant does and my buck was relocated to the garden. I have not witnessed any health issues with the buck or does. 

p.s. We bought our buck a hay feeder today. Nice solid metal so he can't destoy it with all the butting he does. 

So my first question is, should I drench the buck and does anyway or just watch them for any signs of cough?

Question 2--should I wait to drench the wethers again in 10 days like one person said she does or when? Did I give enough? Sport is a 9 months old Boer. The twins are 4 months old (Spanish/Boer??).


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't drench unless they need it or else you risk wormer resistance. Yes, again in 7 to 10 days. Goats need three time the sheep dose because they metabolize it much faster. With ivermectin you can over estimate the weight by 10lbs to make sure you get everything.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I gave them the sheep dose this evening. Do you think I should give them a full does in tomorrow or wait a week? It is already dark outside so to late to give them more tonight.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can wait a week or so and give 3x. That should take care of it if it is worms


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

Treat for lung worms but also be sure your goats aren't mineral deficient. I treated for lung worms last year and turned out to be mineral problem. After giving a mineral past 3 times a week and changing to better minerals her cough went away.


----------

